# Hi. I Have A Suggestion



## sydfan (May 14, 2006)

Personally, I think that there are too many forums on this site. There are a lot of forums that never get looked at. You ask a question and it takes forever to get an answer and if you even do get an answer, there's only one or two. I think it might be nice to do away with unnecessary forums and make the others perhaps a bit more busy.


My two cents.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, sydfan.

You can avoid trekking through the individual forums by clicking on "Quick Links" on the menu bar and selecting 'Today's Posts'.  This will present all the posts made in the past day arranged in chronological order.


----------

